

Show HN: A new type of freelancer marketplace  - 3riverdev

Hey HN, we just launched MyRudius.com -- a completely new type of marketplace to find freelance gigs.  I'd sincerely appreciate any feedback!  Feel free to be blunt and honest...<p>There's definitely work to be done.  It currently uses fairly out-of-the-box Twitter Boostrap, for one thing.<p>Thanks for any feedback available!<p>http://www.myrudius.com
======
factorialboy
Good freelances get recommended word-of-mouth and are often approached for
projects than being the ones approaching customers.

You service may be useful for beginners but being a long time freelancer
myself, I don't see why I should use this service (or to be fair any other
service to "bid").

------
martey
Your about page claims that you do not have ways for freelancers to ask
questions about unclear project descriptions because "vague employers are
unsafe anyway". Since employers are not paying anything to post projects, how
can you ensure that they write detailed project descriptions?

~~~
3riverdev
Good point. I think that simply stating that somewhere on the "Post a New
Project" page would help a bit. Beyond that, we have some ideas we're working
through. Any suggestions?

Thanks again!

------
3riverdev
Clickable:

<http://www.myrudius.com>

------
pizza
Save money: <http://bootswatch.com/>

~~~
3riverdev
Holy crap, wish I would have seen that sooner. Thanks for the link!

~~~
pizza
No problem, I hope you find something you like.

